# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Alfrareef - 700l

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Quem conhece o meu percurso sabe que ele tem sido um pouco atribulado no que toca à manutenção de aquários de recife.

Comecei com um aquário de 120x60x60 que tive que desmontar devido a uma mudança de casa. A "nova" morada era uma casa antiga sem placa que não me permitia manter um peso daqueles. Como tinha jardim, acabei por dar continuidade ao projecto do Vitor Pestana e manter o aquário numa estufa no jardim. 

Demorou imenso tempo para o montar pois tive que fazer uma placa em cimento no jardim e finalmente quando estava montado e pronto para iniciar o projecto a vida tornou a dar uma volta e voltei a mudar de casa ...

Assim, optei por ficar com o aquário e montá-lo em casa em vez de o vender.

O aquário em questão tem 245x60x40 e tinha uma divisória a 2/3 do aquário que o Vitor usava para fazer a separação do aquário comunitário do aquário de propagação.

Fotos ainda não tenho mas virão a seu tempo. Sinceramente ainda não acabei a mudança e as coisas estão demasiado caóticas para além da notória falta de tempo para tirar fotos.

Entretanto adquiri uma bomba de transfega de líquidos Hailea com um inversor de corrente e ontem fui buscar os primeiros 200l para encher o monstro que está lá em casa.

Resumindo:

*Montagem
*Iniciou-se em Julho de 2009 mas ainda não tem água.

*Peixes*
Ainda não sei. Estou inclinado para Cardinais de Bagaii e Centropyges bem como um chelmon ou em alternativa um cardume de flavescens.

*Camarões*
Ainda nada mas o objectivo é manter dois pares de lysmatas. Aboinensis e Debelius

*Invertebrados*
Ainda nada e duvido que vá colocar algo ao nível de equipa de limpeza.
Também vai depender muito da decisão dos peixes. Se optar por cardinais garantidamente que levará um ou dois Diademas
*Editado* Diadema Setosum (deverá levar outro) e um strombus

*Corais*
Ricordias Yuma e Florida com predominância para esta última.

*Macroalgas*
Não vou ter 

*Características Técnicas*
*Dimensões:* 245x60x40 cm3; 495 litros (588 brutos)
*Sump:* 220x50x30 cm3; 209 litros (330 brutos)
*Aquecimento:* Jagger 300W + 250W (25ºC)
*Arrefecimento:* Não vou ter pois tenho ar condicionado na sala
*Iluminação:* 234W no total pois vou optar por colocar apenas 3 grupos de 2x 39W
*Editado* *Circulação:* 2x Aquaclear 70 (1500 l/h)
*Retorno:* 2500l/h (1 x Sicce)
*Rocha Viva*: tenho actualmente uns 20Kg e vou completar com Reefplates e branches mas não quero carregar muito o aquário.
*Areão:* tenho actualmente cerca de 75Kg de uma mistura de aragonite suger size com miracle mud que irei usar no display
*Escumador:* DYI para 2500l com duas bombas aquamedic de 3000l/h com rotor de agulhas

*Manutenção*
*Editado* Diária: Inspecção Visual
*Editado* Semanal: Limpeza do copo do escumador, verificação da densidade, reposição da água de reposição (osmose inversa de 3 estágios)
Quinzenal: TPA com NSW de cerca de 10% do volume do aquário.



*Trabalhos efectuados até à data e algumas curiosidades:*

*** Pintei a estrutura toda depois de a lixar convenientemente com uma tinta para barcos

* Retirei o vidro de divisória do aquário e quando o enchi para ver se havia fugas reparei numa barriga de 2mm mesmo com as travas francesas pelo que optei por pegar no vidro que sobrava cortá-lo em dois e colocar duas travas transversais coladas por baixo das travas francesas.

Como nota gostaria de agradecer à Vidromoldura que me cortaram o vidro e me explicaram como havia de proceder à colagem das travas. o trabalho correu na perfeição e com qualidade (nem se vê a cola).

Neste momento está a secar (quase a acabar as 48h) para poder encher de novo e testar a barriga.

* Coloquei sózinho a sump no móvel e pior ainda coloquei sózinho o aquário principal em cima da estrutura.  :yb665: . A minha esposa quando viu nem queria acreditar. Contei com a ajuda do meu filhote só para não deixar o aquário deslizar enquanto o apanhava. Na prática foi muito simples: levantei uma ponta do aquário e apoiei na estrutura em cima. Fui para o outro lado levantei e empurrei até ficar no sítio ...  :SbSourire: . Acreditem que nem eu queria acreditar quando o vi colocado.

* Depois de o encher a primeira vez reparei que havia um desnível de 1cm do lado esquero para o lado direito. Não sei como aconteceu pois só com a estrutura ela estava nivelada e por causa disso optei por não colocar pés. Lá tive que retirar a sump de novo para poder levantar a estrutura, apoiá-la num barrote de madeira (um barrote lá todo santo que escandalizou a minha linda esposa ... realmente é uma santa com o que me atura) e lá coloquei os pés e nivelei a estrutura já com os aquários de novo no sítio.

* o Vitor tinha ainda no lado oposto à coluna seca uma coluna molhada colada em triângulo por onde fazia o retorno da água. Optei por retirar também esse vidro e colocar um tampão que será coberto por areia.

* O Vitor tinha ainda dois tubos de descarga com durso de 50mm. optei por acabar com um deles elevando o tubo e dando-lhe o novo trabalho de "ladrão" e faço o retorno por dentro do tubo ladrão. Funciona na perfeição e sempre são 50mm a fazer a descarga de 2.500l/h (na realidade serão menos por causa da elevação)

* O objectivo é baixar o esforço financeiro deste aquário pelo que estou a apostar na selecção de corais com baixos requisitos de iluminação e circulação de modo a não inviabilizar o projecto (na realidade no primeiro projecto de 120x60x60 gastava cerca de 700€ ano só em electricidade e água)


Para já é tudo. Que me lembre pelo menos. Logo quando chegar a casa vou encher de novo o aquário para ver como está a barriga e ver se não existe nenhuma fuga de água nas ligações.

Já agora algúem tem alguma técnica recomendada para lavar o areão? é que ele está em baldes já à 3/4 meses portanto já deve estar tudo morto.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Rui

Parabéns pelo projecto. Dada a dimensão do aquário, espero que esteja tudo no bom caminho para a sua conclusão.

Quanto ao areão, o Anthony Rosado Neto teve esse trabalho há bem pouco tempo. Tenta falar com ele.

Quanto à logística das TPA's, como estás a pensar fazer?
É algo que me (não) me atrai nos aquários de grandes envergaduras...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Bem-vindo mais uma vez e força para o novo projecto.

Tens alguma ideia de quando irá surgir o video do último aniversário?

abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

*Pedro Ferrer* obrigado pelas tuas palavras. A ver se é desta ... confesso que para além de ter saudades, estou um pouco cansado de andar sempre a montar e a desmontar aquários.

*Ricardo Rodrigues* a força está cá toda. Espero que desta vez seja de vez e não tenha que ter todo este trabalho para o desmontar daqui a uns tempos ...  :Icon Cry: 

Quanto ao Video, eu sei que estou em imensa falta, mas o trabalho não tem ajudado nada e a confusão da mudança também não.

Confesso que ainda nem sequer editei o Video do meu casamento ... e embora a minha esposa tenha uma paciência infinita, não deixa (e com toda a razão) fazer mais nenhuma edição de Video enquanto não tiver o casamento pronto  :Coradoeolhos: 

Deixa acabar a confusão da mudança, obras, arranjo da casa e arrumações e prometo tratar disso a seguir.


Entretanto quanto aos peixes alguém dá opiniões?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boas,
> 
> Entretanto quanto aos peixes alguém dá opiniões?



Quantos aos peixes, eu tentava entrar em contacto com:
Gil Miguel
Pedro Chouriço
Rui Ferreira de Almeida
...

escrevi por ordem alfabética para não originar más interpretações.
Refiro esses nomes, pois têm aquários grandes.

Penso que uma discussão engraçada, poderá ser com o Pedro Chouriço, pois está em fase de preparação do aquário (vou-lhe chamar tanque  :Smile:  ) e penso que tenha ideias bem definidas daquilo que pretende.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> ..., pois têm aquários grandes.
> 
> (vou-lhe chamar tanque  )
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro,

Atenção que eu não vou ter um tanque. São só 700l de água.

O que queria era opiniões da malta não quanto à população que essa já está mais ou menos definida sendo que as opções são (estão colocados pela ordem de entrada):

*Opção I*
Cardume de 5x Zebrassoma Flavescens

*Opção II*
2x Pterapogon Kauderni
1x Salaria Ramosus
2x Amphirion Oceallaris "escurinhos"  :Coradoeolhos: 
1x Chelmon Rostratos
1x Centropyge Eibli
1x Centropyge flavescens
1x Centropyge Pottery
1x Leucosternon

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

E seria apenas 'Cardume de 5x Zebrassoma Flavescens' ou terias algo mais?

É que só peixes amarelos no aquário sem nada mais, pode ser cansativo.
Por exemplo, nos aquários de água doce com Discus, eles são o peixe 'anchor' mas depois estão rodeados de neons...
Acho que devias pensar noutros peixes mais pequenos para complentar essa mancha amarela.
Penso que o Paulo Bravo, tem ou teve um cardume de Zebrassomas...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> E seria apenas 'Cardume de 5x Zebrassoma Flavescens' ou terias algo mais?


Não estava a pensar colocar nada mais, até porque não me parece que o sistema comporte mais seres vivos.

O objectivo aqui é que tudo seja o mais natural possível sem sobrecarga para o sistema. A prioridade para mim serão as Ricordias Florida

O Paulo Bravo teve sim, não sei se ainda o mantém, mas se bem me lembro era um cardume de nove exemplares sendo que um deles veio do meu aquário  :SbSourire: .




> Quanto à logística das TPA's, como estás a pensar fazer?
> É algo que me (não) me atrai nos aquários de grandes envergaduras...


Não será concerteza um processo automático pois não tenho ligação ao esgoto nem acesso a água corrente para ligação de Osmose perto do aquário.

Será manual, de 15 em 15 dias (inicialmente será semanal por causa da introdução do areão) mas será feita com recurso a uma bomba Tunze que esvaziará o primeiro compartimento da sump (aproveitando para aspirar sedimentos e será reposto manualmente NSW previamente ajustada aos parâmetros de Salinidade, Temperatura e pH.





> Bem-vindo mais uma vez e força para o novo projecto...


Ricardo, antes de mais obrigado pela força ... Só para realçar que todos os conselhos que me deste (quando pensei fazer um cubo só para ricordias) estão a ser considerados e espero conseguir implementar a metodologia, simplicidade e experiência que sempre me transmitiste neste novo projecto.

Dado que não comentaste, assumo que não discordas da circulação, iluminação ou setup para o tipo de corais que pretendo manter e que foi baseado, tal como já referi, em todas as opiniões que me deste ao longo do tempo.


Aproveito entretanto para vos pedir mais uma ajuda. Será que alguém tem imagens de Ricordias Florida no seu habitat natural?

Tenho andado à procura para tentar replicar principalmente no que respeita a layout. Dependendo das imagens que vir inclusivamente posso equacionar a população de peixes e tentar recriar um biótopo o mais aproximado da realidade possível.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Só um pequeno update, ainda infelizmente sem fotos ...

O aquário já tem o areão, está cheio de água do mar colectada no cabo Raso (2 viagens dado que só conseguia trazer 300l de cada vez) e já tem 3 das rochas que mantenho no "alguidar". 

Ainda estou a limpar a rocha uma a uma e a ir introduzindo devagar, mas o tempo não abunda nada.

Os corais que mantenho, duas espécies de Ricordia Florida e uma de Ricordia Verde bem como o bicolor ainda permanecem na entrada de casa.

Ver se hoje consigo limpar e transferir mais alguma rocha.

E montar a iluminação provisória.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Finalmente lá saiu o "alguidar da entrada".

O aquário está todo montado em termos provisórios, mas já com todos os vivos transferidos e sem baixas.

As algas lá estão sendo que tive que arrancar muitas à mão mas não consegui arrancar tudo.

Deixo as fotos para que vejam com os vossos próprios olhos.

*Ricordia Florida Verde e Roxa*
Aqui vejam bem as aiptaisas que pensei que as tinha irradicado. Aliás é a única pedra que tem aiptaisas que era onde vinha o frag. Tenho mesmo que meter um peixe para isto, só que acho completamente prematuro colocar o chelmon nesta fase. Vamos ver.


*Ricordia Florida Verde, Azul e Laranja*
Aqui vejam bem a quantidade de algas. Vou ter que introduzir peixes para me começarem a limpar isto.


*Pseudochromis Paccgnella*
O peixe da minha esposa. Foi uma oferta minha para ela e embora completamente inconsciente ela começou a admirar e a olhar para a aquariofilia com outros olhos. Se antes não ligava agora já "investe" algum tempo a ver e acha engraçado o comportamento do peixe. Agora vos digo este é um tanque de guerra. Deêm-lhe comida e o gajo aguenta tudo ...


*Lateral Direita*
A única parte do aquário que já está iluminada ainda que provisoriamente.
Para quem diz que não vê a cintilação de T5 como o efeito das HQI só vos digo ... agitem a superfície como deve de ser ... Penso que com jeitinho se consegue perceber embora a foto não seja grande coisa


*Lateral Esquerda*
Como se pode ver só estou a usar metade da SUMP. Ainda estou indeciso se a irei usar toda ou não. Isto por causa de espaço para arrumos e a parte electrica.
O escumador está entretanto voltado ao contrário pois na divisória da bomba de retorno não tenho movimentação quase nenhuma e já começa a acumulação de porcaria à suprefície. Assim já coloquei o escumador (que vou ter que levantar uns 5 cm) a fazer sair a água para essa divisória.


A circulação neste momento está a ser feita com duas AquaClear 70 (1500l/h). Tive um desaire com a minha calha da Aquatrónica que queimou ao fim de 2 anos e vou ter que adquirir uma nova pelo que as bombas de circulação perderam a prioridade nas compras.

O que é que me falta ainda por ordem de prioridade. Agradeço que se acharem a prioridade diferente discutam esse tema SFF.

* *Iluminação* (tenho todo o material para fazer 1 calha). Para já uma chega e vou fazendo o resto à medida que fôr populando o aquário. Faltam-me reflectores, tenho que comprar lâmpadas novas.
* *Reactor de Kalk*. Aqui estou completamente indeciso. Ou vou para reactor de Kalk ou começo a experiência com Balling light. Opiniões precisam-se.
* *Rocha Morta e Viva*. Plates e Branches para compôr o Layout
* *Circulação* Tunze 6085 se não fôr demais para o aquário que pretendo mantêr.
* *Sensor de alagamento para o Aquatrónica*
* *Módulo Ethernet para o Aquatrónica*
* Bombas doseadoras (3) para  o caso de optar por balling.
* Por fim, uma *bomba de retorno* como deve de ser que a minha faz imenso barulho.

Entretanto já me vou decidindo pela população de peixes. Assim vou ficar-me pela *opção II* com as seguintes alterações:

6x Pterapogon Kauderni
1x Salaria Ramosus
1x Chaetodermis pencilligerus
2x Amphirion Oceallaris "escurinhos"  :Coradoeolhos: 
1x Chelmon Rostratos
1x Centropyge Eibli ou Pottery (preferia o último, mas nunca mais vi à venda)
1x Centropyge Bicolor
1x Leucosternon 
1x Zebrassoma Scopas


Só falta dizer que as algas castanhas vão começar o que é natural embora a rocha já esteja maturada é muito pouca e além disso o "alguidar" esteve no desleixo completo como se pode ver pelas algas que existem actualmente nas rochas. Este FDS lá vou buscar mais 200l de água para uma TPA de pelo menos 100l.

_Editado_ Já agora, devido ao desleixo atrás referido, a minha população de copépodes e worms é nula. Alguém me pode arranjar um copo de areão para poder ajudar à re-população?

Acho que por agora é tudo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ui Rui inda ai muito trabalhinho....  :SbSourire2: 

Antes pensava que um aquario baixo nao era grande coisa mas depois de ver um topico no RC mudei completamente de ideias, o aquario é este:
Pagina 1:
Reef Central Online Community - Ed Reef?s Shallow Crest Inspired ART
Pagina 2:
Reef Central Online Community - Ed Reef's Shallow Crest Inspired ART
Pagina 3:
Reef Central Online Community - Ed Reef's Shallow Crest Inspired ART

O teu é mais comprido mas o dele é mais largo.

Que tipo de iluminçao tas a pensar usar?
T5, HQI, misto?
Ficava bem ai 10x54W, uma combinaçao de lampadas era um must...

Força nisso

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia




> Antes pensava que um aquario baixo nao era grande coisa mas depois de ver um topico no RC mudei completamente de ideias


Pois... quanto a isso, podem ver aqui algumas opiniões...
Vai de encontro à minha  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Ui Rui inda ai muito trabalhinho.... 
> 
> Que tipo de iluminçao tas a pensar usar?
> T5, HQI, misto?
> Ficava bem ai 10x54W, uma combinaçao de lampadas era um must...
> 
> Força nisso


Boas Anthony  :Olá: ,

Trabalhinho??? Imenso nem imaginas ... só lavar aquele areão todo foi um filme de terror.

Iluminação vou usar 6x T5 em 3 grupos de 2 lâmpadas cada entre as travas. Colei-as de modo a ter 70 cm entre cada para poder fazer isto. 
Penso que em termos de iluminação vai chegar. Caso veja que não dá sou capaz de considerar mais tarde adicionar mais 3x 70w HQI, mas estou confiante que não será necessário chegar a tanto.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boa dia
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... quanto a isso, podem ver aqui algumas opiniões...
> Vai de encontro à minha 
> 
> Abraço
> pedro Ferrer


 
Pois é Pedro  :Olá: ,

Cada vez estou mais fã deste tipo de aquários mais baixos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Rui

Pseudochromis Paccgnellae...nem imaginas na fera em que meteste.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Rui
> Pseudochromis Paccgnellae...nem imaginas na fera em que meteste.


Fera? Está aqui... :yb665: 

Não é melhor um Gramma Loreto? São parecidos...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Rui
> 
> Pseudochromis Paccgnellae...nem imaginas na fera em que meteste.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


 
Olá Jorge Neves  :Olá: ,

Imagino sim ... mas acredita que nunca tive problemas com ele e com os outros habitantes de aquário, mesmo os mais pequenos. E já o tenho vai para 2 anos e meio.

Vamos ver como é que se porta agora que sendo o único habitante do aquário é o reizinho do pedaço ...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Um pequeníssimo update ainda sem fotos ...

Estou a atravessar a fase de algas, mesmo com a RV toda maturada e estando a usar "água del oceano".

Para mim este novo ciclo é natural pois o areão não era novo. Foram quase 80kg de areão que foi todo lavado. De qualquer maneira acredito que fique sempre porcaria para trás.

Com isto ontem foi o dia de introduzir o início da equipa de limpeza.

No entanto tenho algumas reservas relativamente a ermitas, cerithes, nassários, pelo que decidi-me por outra alternativa.

Dado que vou ter e pretendo fazer reprodução de cardinais de bangaii optei por um *Diadema Setosum* e decidi também colocar um *Strombus*. Este animal confesso-vos que nunca tive nenhum, mas parece autenticamente uma máquina pesada de limpeza.

Quanto ao Diadema esse já eu sabia que era um autêntico maquinão a comer algas, inclusivamente alguma coralina, mas como tipicamente nos meus aquários tenho quase que "praga" de coralina não me importo muito.

Abraços,

P.S: mais tarde colocarei fotos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Sou adepto ferveroso dos Strombus. Porquê?
Saem mais baratos a médio/longo prazo!

Os cerithes morrem-me pouco tempo depois, enquanto que os strombus... o último esteve 3 anos no meu aquário... morreu quando a água melhorou  :Coradoeolhos: 

No meu aqua de 200L tenho 2x Strombus Sp. e 1x Strombus Alatus.
Pretendo comprar mais 1x Strombus Alatus... a 'fórmula' dos Strombus é 1 por cada 50L.

Acho que fazem um excelente trabalho. Enterram-se na areia evitando que ela compacte... os 'SP' sobem aos vidros enquanto que os 'Alatus' limpam mais a parte inferior dos vidros.
Esporadicamente sobem às rochas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> No meu aqua de 200L tenho 2x Strombus Sp. e 1x Strombus Alatus.
> Pretendo comprar mais 1x Strombus Alatus... a 'fórmula' dos Strombus é 1 por cada 50L.


 
Boas Pedro  :Olá: 

As fórmulas a mim fazem-me um pouco de confusão.
Sinceramente não uso fórmulas ... Vou colocando equipa de limpeza à medida que acho que vai sendo necessária e nada mais.

Para já um *Strombus* está a fazer o seu trabalho de limpar o areão todo.

Irei colocar fotos, mas sinceramente não sei que especie é. Estou farto de ver fotos na net e não encontro nenhum igual ao meu.

Agora sou obrigado a concordar contigo quando dizes "fazem um excelente trabalho". São uns autênticos tanques.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Também não sou de fórmulas. Sou péssimo a matemática, diga-se de passagem.
No meu caso, pretendo colocar mais um Strombus Alatus, pois não gosto de deixar seres vivos como espécimes únicos, caso estes tolerem um parceiro, como é o caso.
Trata-se da única equipa de limpeza que possuo, exceptuando os camarões.

Strombus...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Entretanto e como o fórum tem andado um pouco parado vou fazer aqui um resumo das minhas dúvidas / questões para ver se originamos aqui algum debate.

*1 - Será que alguém tem imagens de Ricordias Florida no seu habitat natural?*
Tenho andado à procura para tentar replicar principalmente no que respeita a layout. Dependendo das imagens que vir inclusivamente posso equacionar a população de peixes e tentar recriar um biótopo o mais aproximado da realidade possível

*2 - População de Peixes*
Alguém tem recomendações ou precauções sobre compatibilidades, etc ...
6x Pterapogon Kauderni
1x Salaria Ramosus
*Editado* - Retirar este peixe - 1x Chaetodermis pencilligerus
2x Amphirion Oceallaris 
1x Chelmon Rostratos
1x Centropyge Eibli ou Pottery (preferia o último, mas nunca mais vi à venda)
1x Centropyge Bicolor
1x Leucosternon 
*Editado* - 1x Zebrassoma Scopas ou Xanturus
*3 - Métodos de propagação de Ricordias*
Quero popular o aquário com ricordias o mais depressa possível sendo que estou a considerar usar o resto da sump (a 3ª divisória) para colocação de frags de modo a conseguir os tapetes de Ricordias que quero o mais depressa possível.
Quais os melhores métodos para propagar Rics? 
1 - Já vi quem as "descole" da RV e as corte a meio (metade da boca para cada lado)
2 - Já vi quem as corte pelo pé deixando um pouco do pé atrás e as corte de acordo com o nº1
3 - Já vi quem pura e simplesmente as alimente? como fazer isto e que tipo de alimentação?
4 - Já vi quem lhes dê um golpe da boca para a periferia e espera que ela se divida
5 - Já vi quem coloque bombas fracas para as "incomodar" e fazê-las mudar de sítio.
Quem tem experiência na propagação qual será a maneira mais eficaz?
Agradeço que tenham em consideração que só tenho um pólipo de cada côr e na fase inicial não quero correr riscos de perder nenhuma.


*4 - Repovoamento de bicharada* 
Já agora, devido ao desleixo atrás referido, a minha população de copépodes e worms é nula. Alguém me pode arranjar um copo de areão para poder ajudar à re-população?

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

caro colega rui confesso que fiquei um pouco assustado quando começei a ler o tópico e perçebi que tinhas tirado a divisória que separa o áqua prinçipal do tanque dos frags , é que esse aquario só levou as traves françesas porque o vidro da divisória fazia de travamento para não abaloar os tais 2mm que tu deste conta a tempo , uhf... ainda bem . (foi por isso que não levou travessas )

já agora continuas com o nivel de água a 30cm ou subis-te a coluna seca . 

cumps: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Olá Ricardo Rodriguez  :Olá: 




> caro colega rui confesso que fiquei um pouco assustado quando começei a ler o tópico e perçebi que tinhas tirado a divisória que separa o áqua prinçipal do tanque dos frags , é que esse aquario só levou as traves françesas porque o vidro da divisória fazia de travamento para não abaloar os tais 2mm que tu deste conta a tempo , uhf... ainda bem . (foi por isso que não levou travessas )
> 
> já agora continuas com o nivel de água a 30cm ou subis-te a coluna seca .


O Vitor Pestana já me tinha dito que podia tirar sem problema. De qualquer maneira quando vi a barriga de 2mm não quis arriscar e colei duas travas transversais. No entanto ao ir à Vidro Moldura cortar esse vidro de divisória para fazer as travas eles disseram-me que nem valia a pena pois 2mm não é nada. Como o seguro morreu de velho .... colei-as na mesma.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Entretanto continuo com o nível de água nos 30cm. não subi a coluna seca. É mesmo assim que eu o quero.

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Enquanto ninguém comenta, nem responde ao que perguntei, vou escrevendo para manter o diário actualizado.

Ontem foi dia de mais uma TPA. mais 70l mudados com aspiração de detritos.

Aproveitei para encher uma seringa com Kalk e um pouco de água do aquário, aqueci-a durante 3 segundos no micro-ondas e vai de dar caça às aipataisas que por lá haviam. Eram (espero que o tempo verbal esteja correcto  :Coradoeolhos: ) umas 5 ou 6 que levaram papinha para se alimentar ...

Como uma das rochas (um plate) estava cheio de algas filamentosas, retirei-o para uma zona escura do aquário e substituí por um plate novo onde colei duas variedade de *Ricordia Florida*.

Uma delas, um pólipo do Gil Miguel com duas bocas Roxo e Verde muito bonito e espero que em processo de divisão.

Gil, o meu Obrigado pela tua gentileza. Já entrou, está de saúde e já completamente aberto.


Entretanto fui também à procura ontem de uma *salaria ramosus* numa loja em Lisboa e fiquei surpreendido pelo novo look e expansão da loja. No bom sentido. Os peixes todos com muito bom aspecto. Passei foi uma provação enorme. Lá estava um *Centropyge Bicolor* lindo ... simplesmente lindo ... tive uma dificuldade extrema de resistir à tentação de o trazer para casa.

Mas bem, paciência. Haverão outras oportunidades ... neste momento a calha da aquatronica é a prioridade.

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Mais um pequeno update.

Finalmente a maré de excesso de trabalho passou (espero eu) e poderei comecar a fazer mais uns updates e colocando fotos do desenvolvimento do aquário. Espero mais logo já poder colocar umas fotos.

Os vivos lá continuam fazendo o seu trabalho, as algas estão a diminuir incluindo a alga coralina na RV que está a ficar branca nalgumas partes.

As TPA continuam de cerca de 70 litros semanalmente.

Tenho mesmo que arranjar uma Salaria Ramosus para dar uma ajuda ...

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Estou a gostar bastante Rui :Pracima: . Venham de lá essas fotos! :SbSourire: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Estou a gostar bastante Rui. Venham de lá essas fotos!


Paulo, obrigado pelas tuas palavras  :Olá: . Só não sei de que é que estás a gostar ...  :Coradoeolhos:  ... ainda está muito no princípio.

De qualquer maneira conforme prometido junto seguem algumas fotos do bicho.

O *Diadema Setosum S*. A minha máquina de triturar algas ... 


Uma peça de RV cheia de *Palythoas* com uma infeliz *Ricordia Yuma Roxa* no meio a tentar obter luz. Este FDS antes da TPA do costume vou retirá-la e fixar noutro lugar.


O meu *Strombus* aka "o Tanque". Passa a maior parte do tempo enterrado mas mantem-me o areão limpinho.


As *Ricordia Florida* que tenho:







Como podem ver o ciclo ainda não acabou, as algas ainda existem, mas estão em processo de remissão. Vou complementar a equipa de limpeza com mais um *Strombus* e uma *Salaria Ramosus*.

Podem ver também que a alga coralina está a desaparecer em algumas rochas. não culpo o *Diadema* por isso pois uma das pedras ficou quase totalmente branca e ainda não o vi lá em cima. além disso a coralina está lá mas não tem côr.

Não faço testes no aquário. Pelo menos ainda não fiz nenhum. Tenho tempo para os começar a fazer daqui para a frente. Os teste que hei de começar a fazer esporadicamente serão: CA, Mg, pH (sonda permanente) e KH.

Espero que gostem. A mim sinceramente custa-me muito mas como o orçamento é apertado as coisas tem que ir devagar. O que até é uma vantagem que assim dou tempo de maturação ao aquário.

Entretanto ninguém tem opinião acerca do meu post #22

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Bem, lá vou eu continuando o monólogo ...

Na 6ª feira passada lá foi dia de montar a calha de iluminação T5.

Comprei calha electrica numa suprefície comercial e pus mãos à obra no meu primeiro DIY (FVM). A calha tem 60cm de comprimento com 2x T5 24w

Sinceramente gostei do resultado.

*Com luz acessa:*


*Com luz apagada:*


Entretanto comprei um reflector da JBL e cheguei à conclusão que ou sou muito parvo ou não consigo arranjar reflectores para estas lâmpadas com casquilhos estanques que caibam. Assim, agarrei-me à tesoura e voilá ... cortei cerca de 9 cm para que pudesse colocar o reflector.

Ficou à maneira e a luz é mesmo outro luxo. (uma lâmpada nova com refletor). Fica a faltar a substituição da outra lâmpada.  :Icon Cry:  é que isto tem que ser mesmo muito devagarinho.

Entretanto a Coralina já aparece e as restantes algas estão em remissão já. Ainda não reforcei a equipa de limpeza mas começo a sentir a falta de uma salaria. O problema é que não encontro nenhuma _salaria ramosus_.

Entretanto volto a perguntar: ninguém tem opinião acerca do meu post #22?

Abraços,

----------


## PedroPedroso

o ponto 22 é extenso.... falas de que?

abraço

ainda nao tenho a ricordia verde mas já tenho uma laranja....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> 3 - Métodos de propagação de Ricordias
> Quero popular o aquário com ricordias o mais depressa possível sendo que estou a considerar usar o resto da sump (a 3ª divisória) para colocação de frags de modo a conseguir os tapetes de Ricordias que quero o mais depressa possível.
> Quais os melhores métodos para propagar Rics?
> 
>     1 - Já vi quem as "descole" da RV e as corte a meio (metade da boca para cada lado)
>     2 - Já vi quem as corte pelo pé deixando um pouco do pé atrás e as corte de acordo com o nº1
>     3 - Já vi quem pura e simplesmente as alimente? como fazer isto e que tipo de alimentação?
>     4 - Já vi quem lhes dê um golpe da boca para a periferia e espera que ela se divida
>     5 - Já vi quem coloque bombas fracas para as "incomodar" e fazê-las mudar de sítio.
> ...


Ficam aqui alguns links e observações:

Ricordea Florida - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM

Ricordea Propagation Care Tips & Gallery at Blane Perun's TheSea.Org

Mushroom and Ricordea Coral Propagation - FragOutpost.com

IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho - Acanthastrea lordhowensis




> Propagation
> 
> Self propagation by buding is common, As the Ricordea moves away from its original position, usually to reach better light, leaves a small piece of it's base tissue behind. In time a new head or oral disc will grow.
> 
> Imposed propagation Radial cuts from the mouth outward toward the edge of the disc with a scapel will force division and a second fully formed polyp will develop over a period of several weeks. Occasionally the incision will heal with no division occuring.


 in Ricordea florida - ReefPedia




> Propagation
> 
> Captive propagation of Ricordea florida is easily achieved by carefully cutting the individual animal in half straight through the oral disc, column and pedal disc. Care must be taken to insure that the tools used are clean so as to avoid any bacterial contamination. Propagating Ricordea in this manner is easy for the experienced hobbyists and has a very high success rate with the animals healing fully within several weeks under ideal aquarium conditions.


 in Ricordea florida

Nota: A Aquaplante na 6ª feira tinha alguns exemplares a 75.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> o ponto 22 é extenso.... falas de que?
> 
> abraço
> 
> ainda nao tenho a ricordia verde mas já tenho uma laranja....


 
Boas Pedro  :Olá: ,

Na realidade no ponto 22 falava de tudo ...  :Coradoeolhos: . O que acham da população de peixes, o copo de areia, e imagens do habitat natural.

E então quando podemos combinar para ir buscar essa Ricordia Florida Laranja? Esta semana dáva-me jeito.

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Nota: A Aquaplante na 6ª feira tinha alguns exemplares a 75.


Boas Pedro  :Olá:  (Ferrer, não Ferreira ... há que manter a identidade  :yb624: )  

Realmente ...

Mas 75 é um abuso ... prefiro esperar que as minhas colónias se começem a multiplicar.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Novidades?
Olha, deixa-me partilhar aqui um aquário que tem a mesma altura que o teu.
Para de alguma forma mostrar que não é uma altura apenas para propagação... e que pode resultar muito bem, nomeadamente se forem compridos.

*Aqua de 160 x 70 x 40cm*
IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho Forums-viewtopic-Aquario 2.0 - link para video de 06/11/09 na pagina 7

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro Ferrer  :Olá: ,

Há novidades umas melhores outras piores.

Bem as melhores são que as algas estão em remissão total estando já com RM a ficar coberta de coralina. O mesmo para as bombas de circulação e para o vidro trazeiro do aquário.

As más são estupidez mesmo ....

Adquiri um A. Tristris (Eibli Mimic) que estava em excelente forma e a comer de tudo.

Como a calha do aquatrónica ainda não veio (e parece que ainda vai demorar) e dado que tenho o aquário sempre a 25º sem recurso a resistências, esqueci-me por completo de verificar a temperatura e de ligar os termostatos e consequentemente dei com o peixe preso numa bomba.

Aqui digo estupidez pois a água estava a 21º o que penso ter motivado a morte do peixe.   :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 

Relembro que este é um dos Acanturídeos mais fáceis de manter e completamente fora do vulgar uma vez que é um peixe que em juvenil é quase igual ao Centropyge Eibli.

De resto tudo devagar pois infelizmente o orçamento não dá para tudo.

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Mais um pequeníssimo update ...

Feito parvo e não contente com o erro do A. Tristis, enchi a restante sump e a temperatura passou dos 25º para os 22º.

Lá fui comprar mais um termoestato pois os dois que tinha não estavam a cumprir a sua função.

A calha da aquatronica já chegou finalmente, já está instalada e a funcionar na perfeição.

Em relação à população de peixes, na dificuldade de arranjar uma salária ramosus, entrou um "Blue Eye Tang" - Ctenochaetus binotatus que já está perfeitamente ambientado, a comer que nem um alarve e a dar uma ajuda no combate às algas que cada vez são menos.

*2 - População de Peixes
*Alguém tem recomendações ou precauções sobre compatibilidades, etc ... 
6x Pterapogon Kauderni
1x Salaria Ramosus
2x Amphirion Oceallaris 
1x Chelmon Rostratos
1x Centropyge Eibli ou Pottery (preferia o último, mas nunca mais vi à venda)
1x Centropyge Bicolor - Próxima aquisição
1x Leucosternon 
1x Zebrassoma Scopas ou Xanturus
1x Ctenochaetus binotatus - *Adquirido*
Ver se consigo tirar hoje à noite umas fotos para verem o aspecto da coisa agora.

Abraços,

----------


## Heitor Simões

> Será que alguém tem imagens de Ricordias Florida no seu habitat natural?


Não encontrei.




> *2 - População de Peixes*
> Alguém tem recomendações ou precauções sobre compatibilidades, etc ...
> 6x Pterapogon Kauderni
> 1x Salaria Ramosus
> *Editado* - Retirar este peixe - 1x Chaetodermis pencilligerus
> 2x Amphirion Oceallaris 
> 1x Chelmon Rostratos
> 1x Centropyge Eibli ou Pottery (preferia o último, mas nunca mais vi à venda)
> 1x Centropyge Bicolor
> ...


 

Nesta fase, eu apostava na Salaria Ramosus e num Zebrassoma Flavenses um  Scopas tambem não é mal pensado.

Quanto ao Leucosternon e Xanturus esperava mais um pouco têm um feitio lixado.




> *3 - Métodos de propagação de Ricordias*
> Quero popular o aquário com ricordias o mais depressa possível sendo que estou a considerar usar o resto da sump (a 3ª divisória) para colocação de frags de modo a conseguir os tapetes de Ricordias que quero o mais depressa possível.
> Quais os melhores métodos para propagar Rics? 
> [INDENT]1 - Já vi quem as "descole" da RV e as corte a meio (metade da boca para cada lado)
> 2 - Já vi quem as corte pelo pé deixando um pouco do pé atrás e as corte de acordo com o nº1
> 3 - Já vi quem pura e simplesmente as alimente? como fazer isto e que tipo de alimentação?
> 4 - Já vi quem lhes dê um golpe da boca para a periferia e espera que ela se divida
> 5 - Já vi quem coloque bombas fracas para as "incomodar" e fazê-las mudar de sítio.


Ricorida Care Tips & Gallery at Blane Perun's TheSea.Org




> *4 - Repovoamento de bicharada* 
> Já agora, devido ao desleixo atrás referido, a minha população de copépodes e worms é nula. Alguém me pode arranjar um copo de areão para poder ajudar à re-população?


Quanto ao copo de areao eu arranjo mas é preciso arranjar boleia para o copo seguir de Leiria para Lisboa.

Quanto ao repovoamento.

Eu colocava
5 calcinus elegans
30 ermitas patas verdes - daquia a 2 meses retirava-os nas calmas
6 Strombus
1 ofiuro superba
10 Camarões seticaudatas da nossa costa.
20 nassarios 
20 cerithes

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Nesta fase, eu apostava na Salaria Ramosus e num Zebrassoma Flavenses um Scopas tambem não é mal pensado.
> 
> Quanto ao Leucosternon e Xanturus esperava mais um pouco têm um feitio lixado.
> 
> Quanto ao copo de areao eu arranjo mas é preciso arranjar boleia para o copo seguir de Leiria para Lisboa.
> 
> Quanto ao repovoamento.
> 
> Eu colocava
> ...


Boas Heitor  :Olá: 

Antes de mais muito obrigado pelo teu comentário e pela tua disponibilidade.

Pois é, quanto às fotos em ambiente natural já encontrei duas ou três e é sempre rodeados de algas e gorgónias. Gorgónias até pode ser ... mas algas por favor não.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quanto à população de peixes, os próximos a entrar serão mesmo uma _salária ramosus_ e um _scopas_ ou, à falta de conseguir encontrar salárias ramosus um _centropyge bicolor_ e um _scopas_. Não me chateia muito a salária pois consigo mais ou menos o mesmo efeito com o _blue eye tang._

Realmente o *xanturus* e o *leucosternon* serão os últimos a entrar e quero que entrem ao mesmo tempo.

Quanto à equipa de limpeza, estou a pensar numa Archaster Typicus e mais um ou dois strombus e tenho que arranjar também uns turbos que tenho lá dois que embora façam o seu trabalho são poucos.

Agradeço-te desde já a disponibilidade do copo de areia. Esperemos então que haja boleia.


Grande abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas ,
> 
> Mais um pequeníssimo update ...
> 
> Feito parvo e não contente com o erro do A. Tristis, enchi a restante sump e a temperatura passou dos 25º para os 22º.
> 
> Lá fui comprar mais um termoestato pois os dois que tinha não estavam a cumprir a sua função.
> 
> A calha da aquatronica já chegou finalmente, já está instalada e a funcionar na perfeição.
> ...


Olá Grande Rui

Então essas fotos saem ou nao?

E em relação ao povoamento com novas aquisições já entrou mais uma alguma coisa.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Paulo  :Olá: 

Antes de mais um excelente 2010 para ti e para todos os membros deste grande fórum ...

Tenho andado a falhar como as notas de 500 ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Realmente existem alguns updates, mas fotos tenho tido falta de tempo (ou quando o tenho o aquário está às escuras).

Mesmo a edição do video do 4º Aniversário do Reeffórum ainda não o fiz. Tive um problema com o meu computador e ainda não instalei a placa "firewire" no computador da minha esposa para fazer isso .... Raios. Tenho mesmo que arranjar tempo.

No entanto, relativamente a updates de vivos entrou o seguinte:

2x Lysmata Aboinensis
3x Ermita patas verdes (um deles veio morto ...)
2x Astrea
12 Kg de RV que esteve durante 3 semanas num balde completamente fechado de luz com aquecimento, circulação e escumação e TPA semanais de 50% de água. 

Curioso é que essa RV estava com bastantes Aiptaisas e como resultado do apagão total elas ficaram (aparentemente) todas no fundo do balde quando retirei a RV. Analisei a RV toda antes de a colocar no aquário e sinceramente nem vê-las. Mesmo após uma semana no tanque ainda não vi sinal de nenhuma.

Relativamente a equipamento vendi algum equipamento excedente e com esse reforço financeiro adquiri em segunda mão um reactor de Kalk Deltec KM500 que entrou ontem em produção o que me permitiu libertar uma bomba IWAKI de fole que também vou colocar à venda.

Fiz a segunda calha de iluminação (já só falta uma) e fiz o meu primeiro DIY.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Nada de especial no entanto ... apenas agarrei em dois frascos de rolos de fotografias e com uma broca fiz dois furos onde enfiei dois pedaços de tubo de ar. Resultado???? dois silenciadores de escumadores extremamente eficazes dado que agora praticamente não se ouve o escumador. Ficou extremamente silencioso.

Aliás, no que toca a barulho no aquário consegui ainda regular o durso e a queda de água de modo a não ter barulho e acima de tudo bolhas de ar à saída do esgoto. Fiquei muito satizfeito com isto pois assim consigo eliminar os salpicos de água e consequentemente as incrustrações de sal.

Neste momento o único barulho que tenho são das duas bombas Aquaclear 80 que tenho (lembro que são bombas de 1500l/h) que me fazem a circulação total do aquário ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quero substitui-las mas duas questões se levantam. 1º o valor de aquisição de bombas novas e segundo não estou certo que mesmo com bombas tunze de 4.500l/h terei o mesmo tipo de circulação no aquário como tenho com estas duas bombas de fluxo laminar.

Na realidade estou extremamente contente com a circulação que tenho como tenho as duas bombas em cantos opostos é como se tivesse com uma colher de pau dentro do aquário a mexer a água. Certo que leva entre uma a uma hora e meia até a água ganhar todo o seu momentum mas a realidade é que quando alimento o aquário não existe depósito nenhum de comida no areão. A comida fica sempre em suspensão até ser toda comida. Até os camarões apanham a comida no "ar"  :EEK!: .

Adicionalmente já adquiri também (ao membro que comprei o reactor de Kalk) um casal de *Amphirion Oceallaris* e gostava de lhes arranjar uma casa pois não me parece que se entretenham só com *Ricordias*. Assim estava a pensar numa *Heliofungia actiniformis* dado que não me parece que tenha capacidade de iluminação ou circulação para manter uma anémona. Alguém sabe onde poderei arranjar este coral?

Uma coisa muito engraçada que descobri na alteração de layout (aquando da entrada da nova RV) foi um pólipo de *Rodactis* verde e azul. Porque é que digo que é engraçado??????????? Porque aquela pedra já a tenho à uns 5 anos e NUNCA, mas NUNCA tive Rodactis nos meus aquários ....  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . O pólipo para além de muito bonito tem cerca de 3cm de diâmetro.

Próximas acções são a retirada das Palythoas que lá tenho. Alguém conhece a melhor forma de as retirar da RV em que se encontram?

Preciso de reforçar ou começar a população de fireworms e copépodes que me parece inexistente embora tenha imensos seres filtradores e daqueles pequenos brancos tipo bolo de pastelaria o "caracol" a crescer e nascer às carradas.

E pronto para já as coisas estão assim. Devagar mas indo bem e com muita calma. Claro que as TPA semanais de 100/120l ajudam e são para continuar.

Abraços e bom ano 2010 cheio de surpresas nos vossos aquários.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Isto não está fácil.
Infelizmente lá vou ter que mudar de casa novamente.

Assim vou ter que desmanchar os vidros todos e já tenho combinado levá-los individualmente à Vidromoldura para os cortarem e fazerem um aquário novo e mais pequeno.

Isto porque o aquário entrou em casa de guindaste e já não o tenho disponível para retirar do 9º Andar.

Vou começar em fase de desmontagem do reef, mas para poder montar uma coisa mais pequena (E SERÁ O ÚLTIMO REEF QUE MONTO) 120x60x40 vou ter que vender o meu material todo incluíndo o controlador Aquatrónica pois com o nascimento da minha filhota os €€€ escasseiam. Se tudo correr bem, o valor de venda do aquátrónica será para pagar o trabalho da Vidromoldura ... ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHH.

Agora vos digo. Estou cansado. Sinceramente estou mesmo cansado.

Cada vez que consigo alguma estabilidade num aquário é altura de desmontá-lo.

Já tenho o plano para o irmão mais novo deste aquário feito, mas está pendente toda a venda de material. Espero que aconteca rápido pois tenho que sair desta casa até dia 15 de Abril ...  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: 

Assim que conseguir despachar tudo e com isso juntar os €€€ necessários para começar de novo, cá estarei ...

Resta-me a consolação que consegui com um pequeno grau de sucesso (e isto porque foi curta a sua vida) manter um reef de grande dimensão por um preço de manutenção reduzidíssimo. Pelas minhas contas não gastei mais de 20€ por mês (água, electricidade, etc ...)

Um abraço,

----------

